# Computer won't turn off after shutdown.



## FireFox (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi everyone.

To weeks ago i have built a new Machine, i have tested it and did the configurations that we always do when we build a new Machine a few resets and everything was working fine until i decided to turn it off and here started the problem.

The Machine it will restart without any problem but when i choose to shut it down the monitor turns off but the Machine stays on, the only thing i can do is long press the power button.

Note:

1 -  it doesn't happen always, sometimes it shut down properly.

2 - when i turn it on or off i hear a short click but i am not 100% sure if it's coming from the PSU.

Any suggestions/advices are more than welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm sad to inform you that your computer is a woman. It never shuts when you ask it. 

Seriously you need to tell us what motherboard and what psu you have.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 23, 2016)

JunkBear said:


> I'm sad to inform you that your computer is a woman. It never shuts when you ask it.



You must be a hoot on date night.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 23, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> You must be a hoot on date night.



I already have my gf of 4 years now and we both jokes like that so I'm happy with it and she's too.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 23, 2016)

JunkBear said:


> Seriously you need to tell us what motherboard and what psu you have.


Read my system specs


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 23, 2016)

just tell it you cheated then it will shut and leave you

maybe there is a setting in bios read up on your bios and see if you can find something


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 23, 2016)

I seen it in à défective new psu. It wont cut thé current so it goes back to standby mode. Try with à différent psu if you still have same problème.



skellattarr said:


> just tell it you cheated then it will shut and leave you



Cant put it in RMA then because its owners fault.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 23, 2016)

...

I'm so confused right now.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 23, 2016)

skellattarr said:


> maybe there is a setting in bios read up on your bios and see if you can find something


It can't be because as i have said before sometimes it shutdown and sometimes it doesn't.



JunkBear said:


> I seen it in à défective new psu.


It's not a new PSU, it's from my previous Machine.


JunkBear said:


> Try with à différent psu i



I will try that later.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 23, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> To weeks ago i have built a new Machine, i have tested it and did the configurations that we always do when we build a new Machine a few resets and everything was working fine until i decided to turn it off and here started the problem.
> 
> ...


There was someone else with this same issue recently. Check your power settings in windows, and the power button too


----------



## FireFox (Nov 23, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> There was someone else with this same issue recently. Check your power settings in windows, and the power button too



I have checked the power settings and everything is fine, power button it's fine because it has always worked on my previous Machine.

I have found this:

https://www.wintips.org/windows-7-not-shutdown-completely-problem-solved/

I will try that when i get home after work.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Nov 24, 2016)

It happens to me sometimes, but seems like an Windows issue. It happens mostly after opening tons of apps/programs.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2016)

Prima.Vera said:


> It happens to me sometimes, but seems like an Windows issue. It happens mostly after opening tons of apps/programs.



I don't think that's a good thing for the Machine, just the monitor turn off but the rest: GPU, Motherboardand and fans are still working.

Note: i have ordered a new Power Supply, i hope that solve the problem.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2016)

This is what i get on Windows Event Viewer


----------



## RCoon (Nov 24, 2016)

This happens when a driver fails to shutdown during a normal cycle. Enable boot logging and check for any errors with drivers.

This happened with my machine about 2 years back. The machine itself was off, but the PSU and fans were still on full tilt. Ended up being some dodgy driver that wasn't allowing a component to stop drawing power.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 24, 2016)

Just try a Linux USB stick. If it works fine then it is not HW fault.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Just try a Linux USB stick. If it works fine then it is not HW fault.



How it works?

I have never used it before



RCoon said:


> This happens when a driver fails to shutdown during a normal cycle. Enable boot logging and check for any errors with drivers.



I was thinking a GPU diver.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 24, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> How it works?
> 
> I have never used it before.



Holy.... are from planet earth? 

Take a guide here. Basically you can dd write an iso using winimage writer to USB too... but you may screw something up 

https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Holy.... are from planet earth?


Sorry i have always used Windows, i have never been a Linux fan.



Ferrum Master said:


> Take a guide here. Basically you can dd write an iso using winimage writer to USB too... but you may screw something up
> 
> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows


You could tell me before to create an Ubuntu USB stick, i know how to do it

Btw, what should i use it for?

Never mind i got your point.


Ferrum Master said:


> If it works fine then it is not HW fault.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 24, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sorry i have always used Windows, i have never been a Linux fan.
> 
> 
> You could tell me before to create an Ubuntu USB stick, i know how to do it
> ...



Man. You need to change them... sometimes blondes, sometimes ginger...  here is the same... 

You will boot a quite working OS from a USB stick. There simply test out shutdown feature.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> You will boot a quite working OS from a USB stick.


I got that.



Ferrum Master said:


> There simply test out shutdown feature.


As i have said before the shut down problem it happens sometimes not always, if i run Ubuntu and i test the shut down feature and the System shut down properly that doesn't help me much because the System when running Windows sometimes it shut down properly.

As @RCoon mentioned above, maybe could be a driver issue, i don't know why but i guess that it's a GPU driver what it's causing the problem.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 24, 2016)

Come to dark side and install Linux and test for a few days... you will get cookies.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Come to dark side and install Linux and test for a few days... you will get cookies.


I have used Ubuntu for over a year and that was enough.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 24, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have used Ubuntu for over a year and that was enough.


Just to run on machines that fold doesn't count. 


Knoxx29 said:


> 2 - when i turn it on or off i hear a short click but i am not 100% sure if it's coming from the PSU.


Do you have a UPS? Mine clicks when my tower shuts off because the master is turning off the other outlets that control my displays.


----------



## The Pack (Nov 24, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> To weeks ago i have built a new Machine, i have tested it and did the configurations that we always do when we build a new Machine a few resets and everything was working fine until i decided to turn it off and here started the problem.
> 
> ...



It is the intel management driver. Look for e new one an install it. I`ve had the same problem


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 24, 2016)

Makes sense. NSA didn't finish their data loot.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 24, 2016)

Do you perchance have The 'Intel(R) Integrated Clock Controller Service installed?


----------



## The Pack (Nov 24, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Makes sense. NSA didn't finish their data loot.



my english is not so good. I think, he knows now, whats the problem.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 24, 2016)

The Pack said:


> my english is not so good. I think, he knows now, whats the problem.



It was a joke. At least we all really hope so


----------



## The Pack (Nov 24, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> It was a joke. At least we all really hope so



Ok,now i understand


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> Just to run on machines that fold doesn't count.


Fair enough.



Aquinus said:


> Do you have a UPS?


Nope.



The Pack said:


> It is the intel management driver. Look for e new one an install it. I`ve had the same problem



I will try that tonight after I get home.



Arctucas said:


> Do you perchance have The 'Intel(R) Integrated Clock Controller Service installed?



I have to check.


----------



## The Pack (Nov 24, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> Nope.
> ...



Ok, did me if you have proposed...


----------



## alucasa (Nov 24, 2016)

Had this problem once with my main rig few years ago.

Did pretty much everything to solve it

Took it out and ran on wood with just one ram and one ssd
Changed components
Reinstalled everything
Changed PSU
Tried Fedora

Nothing solved it, so I threw the mobo away in storage for few years and that fixed it.
The sad thing is that I am not joking.

Sold the mobo on Ebay afterwards and got a positive feedback off it. Well, duh.


----------



## The Pack (Nov 24, 2016)

@Knoxx29 

Look at this page. There are all new drivers for your mainboard.

http://www.station-drivers.com/inde...mus-viii-extreme&catid=168&Itemid=169&lang=en


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2016)

alucasa said:


> so I threw the mobo away in storage for few years and that fixed it.


Maybe i have to do the same


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2016)

The Pack said:


> @Knoxx29
> 
> Look at this page. There are all new drivers for your mainboard.
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/inde...mus-viii-extreme&catid=168&Itemid=169&lang=en


 There's something that it doesn't convince me, how could be possible that Asus Website doesn't have the newest Drivers for that board


----------



## The Pack (Nov 24, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> There's something that it doesn't convince me, how could be possible that Asus Website doesn't have the newest Drivers for that board



This is also a question of me...


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2016)

The Pack said:


> This is also a question of me...



The link you posted

16/11/2016

 Version - 11.6.0.1035



Asus Website

11/09/ 2015

Version - 11.0.0.1157


Intel Website

6/30/2016

Version - 11.0.6.1194 ( Latest )


----------



## The Pack (Nov 24, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> The link you posted
> 
> 16/11/2016
> 
> ...



But mines is the latest...i have it from this site...i don`t no, why it`s so...


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2016)

The Pack said:


> But mines is the latest...i have it from this site...i don`t no, why it`s so...



I don't trust any website when i have to download drivers for my Machine.


----------



## The Pack (Nov 24, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't trust any website when i have to download drivers for my Machine.



Its your turn...but this side has a good like...i know it from long time


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 24, 2016)

Take them from station drivers. Trusted place.

Asus is slow as shit.


----------



## The Pack (Nov 24, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Take them from station drivers. Trusted place.
> 
> Asus is slow as shit.



Yes, sure...


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2016)

The Pack said:


> @Knoxx29
> 
> Look at this page. There are all new drivers for your mainboard.
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/inde...mus-viii-extreme&catid=168&Itemid=169&lang=en



Last night i downloaded the Intel management driver from the link you posted, i installed it and reboot the Machine shut down the Machine a few times ( 5/6 times ) and everything was ok, it seemed that the problem was gone, i have thought that the driver had fixed the problem
but unfortunately before i went to sleep i tried to shutdown the Machine and once again the same problem, the Machine didn't shutdown, i still had 2 things to try: PSU and GPU drivers, but to test the Machine with another PSU was not going to be possible because i thought that i didn't have a spared PSU and the only thing i could do was to go and buy a cheap PSU but because i have ordered one a few days ago i decided to wait, but fortunately in one of my Towers that i have laying around in a corner i found a 400W PSU, my concern was if 400W were enough, in any case i installed the 400W power supply and fired up the Machine, since this morning i have been playing games, watching movies doing some stability tests and i have shout down the Machine at least 20 times today, since i have installed the new PSU the problem is gone.

This is my Machine today and for a few more 3 or 4 days until i get delivered the new PSU


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2016)

Update.

Last night before i went to sleep i shut down my PC but this morning when i got up i found it on 

What the #€!!.

Any ideas?


----------



## alucasa (Nov 27, 2016)

It's the mobo.

I wasn't joking when I posted what I did.

You either need to RMA the mobo or jail it in a storage room.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2016)

alucasa said:


> It's the mobo.
> 
> I wasn't joking when I posted what I did.
> 
> You either need to RMA the mobo or jail it in a storage room.


I think there's a short circuit, some cable or the Board is touching the case.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 27, 2016)

That's the logical conclusion and I thought the same. Except it would happen when it was on a box with nothing but bare essentials on it.

So, I jailed it. It cried for a while, calmed down, and fixed itself in few years at which point I sold it to a slavery merchant.


----------



## The Pack (Nov 27, 2016)

You have the newest bios on the board?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2016)

alucasa said:


> That's the logical conclusion and I thought the same. Except it would happen when it was on a box with nothing but bare essentials on it.
> 
> So, I jailed it. It cried for a while, calmed down, and fixed itself in few years at which point I sold it to a slavery merchant.



 I will give it a try out of the case and if it happens again i take it back where i bought it, it's a 400€ Board i bought it 2 weeks ago and it has 2 year warranty.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2016)

The Pack said:


> You have the newest bios on the board?


 Yes i do.


----------



## The Pack (Nov 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I will give it a try out of the case and if it happens again i take back where i bought it, it's a 400€ bought it 2 weeks ago and 2 year warranty.


I think, it isn`t a hardware issue...i think its Softwarebased...


----------



## alucasa (Nov 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I will give it a try out of the case and if it happens again i take back where i bought it, it's a 400€ Board i bought it 2 weeks ago and it has 2 year warranty.



You have the warranty, good.

I didn't. That's why it was jailed.


----------



## The Pack (Nov 27, 2016)

take all drivers of this side: http://www.station-drivers.com/inde...mus-viii-extreme&catid=168&Itemid=169&lang=en. Copy all drivers on a usb-stick. Then clean install of your windows 7.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2016)

The Pack said:


> Then clean install of your windows 7.


 I did a clean install of windows twice and it tooks me 4 days to get all windows update, sorry i won't do that again


----------



## The Pack (Nov 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I did a clean install of windows twice and it tooks me 4 days to get all windows update, sorry i won't do that again


i understand you.... But i think it is a software issue...it helps for all, if you make a clean install.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2016)

The Pack said:


> i understand you.... But i think it is a software issue...it helps for all, if you make a clean install.



Ok.

First i will try the board out of the case and if it happens again than clean install and if that doesn't work i will  you.

Joke


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2016)

You know, on occasion when I shutdown Windows it would come right back on afterwards but, it didn't always do it. Holding the power button after it turned back on would shut it off and keep it off. Shutting down in Windows after it would reboot also let it shutdown. I have had no such issue since I started running Linux. Perhaps it's a driver issue?


----------



## alucasa (Nov 27, 2016)

Nope, it's mobo. I experienced it.

Even when it does the same with unix, you know it's got to be hardware.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Nope, it's mobo. I experienced it.
> 
> Even when it does the same with unix, you know it's got to be hardware.


You experienced it with the board the OP owns (not the model, the actual board?) Astonishing! I would rather hear that from @Knoxx29. 

I'll agree with you assuming it sounds exactly the same.

@Knoxx29: Does it happen every time without fail or only sometimes? Have you tried starting booting from Linux with a live "cd" on a USB flash drive to see if it still happens? I just want to rule out Windows and drivers.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 27, 2016)

Nope, it wasn't the same mobo but the symptoms are exactly the same.

I've experienced it only once in my whole life. The mobo was stable as rock but had that glitch. It doesn't happen always. It acts fine for a while and when you are about to let your guard down, it happens again.

It's not a huge deal if you don't wanna bother. But he has warranty. He should use it. 

The rig that had the mobo in it, all other parts are currently in use today. They are all fine.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2016)

alucasa said:


> It acts fine for a while and when you are about to let your guard down, it happens again.


That's exactly the kind of behavior I had and not using Windows made the problem go away, at least for me. It's entirely possible that it could be related to how Windows 10 updates because I didn't have the problem before I updated to Windows 10 and I don't have it in Linux now. To be honest, with all the weird crap W10 does, I wouldn't be surprised if it was update related.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 27, 2016)

He tested on Windows 7, no?

I tested it on Windows 7 and Fedora. Win 10 wasn't available at that time. The machine would boot up on its own in middle of night as well. Hardly anything to do with drivers in my opinion.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> @Knoxx29: Does it happen every time without fail or only sometimes?



It happened just once.


Aquinus said:


> Have you tried starting booting from Linux with a live "cd" on a USB flash drive to see if it still happens?



I haven't tried that.


alucasa said:


> It acts fine for a while and when you are about to let your guard down, it happens again.



+1
You're more than right.



Aquinus said:


> It's entirely possible that it could be related to how Windows 10



I am not using Windows 10, i am using Windows 7 Ultimate.


alucasa said:


> He tested on Windows 7, no?


Right.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 27, 2016)

At one point, I was concerned whether it was an attacker triggering wake-on-lan. So, I disconnected ethernet cable when powering off the rig. It still booted up on its own at one point, so meh.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2016)

I have found something. 

Those screws are touching the case, could they been causing short circuit?


----------



## alucasa (Nov 27, 2016)

If that screw is for CPU heatsink, it shouldn't matter. It wouldn't hurt trying though.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2016)

alucasa said:


> The machine would boot up on its own in middle of night as well. Hardly anything to do with drivers in my opinion.


That doesn't sound like the issue @Knoxx29 is having though. It sounds like the only time (one time mind you, this doesn't sound like a repetitive problem,) this happened was right after a shutdown, not booting on its own after it had been off for a while.

That isn't to say it's not a short but, if it were a short, I would expect different kinds of issues than randomly booting unless the wire for the power switch is shorted which would have to be intermittent.

Sometimes machines have an option to turn back on after a power outage, could that be getting tripped after a shutdown? Even more so if @Knoxx29 said he was seeing unclean shutdown events in his event log.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2016)

I forgot to mention something. 

Yesterday i said that i switched power supply and the shut down issue was gone, well the Machine was working fine the whole day until last night before i went to bet, i tried to shut it down and nothing happens the issue was still there, that's mean i have the shut down issue plus the machine that it turn on it's own.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 27, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> That doesn't sound like the issue @Knoxx29 is having though. It sounds like the only time (one time mind you, this doesn't sound like a repetitive problem,) this happened was right after a shutdown, not booting on its own after it had been off for a while.



Including.
He will experience it at one point. It's not a repetitive issue. That's the big problem.

Just RMA the mobo, dude. I know it's a pain but you should do it.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I forgot to mention something.
> 
> Yesterday i said that i switched power supply and the shut down issue was gone, well the Machine was working fine the whole day until last night before i went to bet, i tried to shut it down and nothing happens the issue was still there, that's mean i have the shut down issue plus the machine that it turn on it's own.


I thought you said that


Knoxx29 said:


> It happened just once.



For the sake of clarity, you're saying that your machine has randomly booted after it had been off for a significant amount of time? If your motherboard has an option for powering on after a power outage, can you try turning it off and seeing if it still happens? Also, are you still getting that unclean shutdown message in the event log?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> you're saying that your machine has randomly booted after it had been off for a significant amount of time?



I said that last night the Machine turn on on it's own, this is the first time it happens, and the shut down problem is still there.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> If your motherboard has an option for powering on after a power outage, can you try turning it off and seeing if it still happens?


Can you try this? It wouldn't be the first time I've seen a shutdown machine turn back on because a power interruption. Either that or you can just RMA like @alucasa suggested, I'm just not convinced its a defective motherboard yet.

Edit: Sometimes there is a power option that say "After loss of AC power do..."
With the options: "Nothing", "Power On" and, "Last State." The "Power On" will always turn the machine on after a power interruption, even if the machine wasn't already on.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 27, 2016)

I was never convinced it was the mobo, either. I didn't find any proof that it was mobo. But once mobo was swapped, all was green.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 28, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply but i was very busy last night.


alucasa said:


> I was never convinced it was the mobo, either. I didn't find any proof that it was mobo. But once mobo was swapped, all was green.






Aquinus said:


> Sometimes there is a power option that say "After loss of AC power do..."
> With the options: "Nothing", "Power On" and, "Last State." The "Power On



That option is disable.

Btw, i will have the Machine out of the case for a week to see if it happens againg


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2016)

samsung magician, with the fast boot/hibernate stuff?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 28, 2016)

Mussels said:


> samsung magician, with the fast boot/hibernate stuff?



I don't use it.

I am almost convinced that the Board or some cable was touching the case.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2016)

i've seen a few threads lately, mostly about 'fast boot' tech causing similar.

Whether its the intel one (RST?) in the BIOS, the samsung magician one (which can be turned on, even if the software is not running) or even the fast boot stuff built into windows 10 conflicting with a driver (rare, but happens)


----------



## FireFox (Nov 28, 2016)

Mussels said:


> i've seen a few threads lately, mostly about 'fast boot' tech causing similar.
> 
> Whether its the intel one (RST?) in the BIOS, the samsung magician one (which can be turned on, even if the software is not running) or even the fast boot stuff built into windows 10 conflicting with a driver (rare, but happens)



I have done 2 clean install of Windows in 2 differents Hard disks and the problem was the same, therefore i don't think that it has something to do with the Samsung SSD.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 28, 2016)

Did you try Mint Linux MATE on a USB stick (use Rufus to format the USB with the Mint ISO).  If Mint shuts down without issues, it's got to be something driver/Windows related.

Alternatively, unplug everything from the system that isn't critical for testing.  I had a PATA CD drive cause power issues in system a long time ago.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 28, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If Mint shuts down without issues, it's got to be something driver/Windows related.


Windows shuts down without issues, just sometimes it happens not every time that i shut it down with windows, as i have said before i have it out of the case, just SSD,HDD, Mouse, joystick Headphone and the GPU are connected.

If it happens once again i will try with Ubuntu and if it happens with Ubuntu i will just bring back the board where i bought it.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 28, 2016)

Update.

Yesterday the Machine was working fine out of the case but today the same shut down problem, i got pissed off and disconnected all the cables plugged to the board (PSU cables) and brought the board with all components mounted to the PC shop, Cooler, CPU, RAM and GPU,  I told them all components have warranty so find out what's going on with this new Machine.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2016)

Update #2

Yesterday i got a call from the PC shop, they told me that the Machine has been tested for 2 days and they haven't found any problem, they will test it for 2 more days and if they don't find anything i will get a new Board.

Of course we don't know exactly if it's the board or any drive issue but because it has 2 years warranty better to replace it.


----------



## diepubsub (Dec 1, 2016)

I am not going to actually read anything other than the first question. I am busy. But what I have is a alternate method. I admit I seen it mentioned somewhere above. Try using hibernate mode. If it is goes to sleep mode instead, open command prompt. Type powercfg /hibernate "on" AND THEN try to execute a full hibernate off. If you still cannot see the hibernate menu option, it should be enabled. Either look up codes, or download the related item. Maybe that will force it off. I know it did work in an event such as what you initially said. It would be less hassle than pulling the power cord out.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2016)

diepubsub said:


> I am not going to actually read anything other than the first question. I am busy. But what I have is a alternate method. I admit I seen it mentioned somewhere above. Try using hibernate mode. If it is goes to sleep mode instead, open command prompt. Type powercfg /hibernate "on" AND THEN try to execute a full hibernate off. If you still cannot see the hibernate menu option, it should be enabled. Either look up codes, or download the related item. Maybe that will force it off. I know it did work in an event such as what you initially said. It would be less hassle than pulling the power cord out.



Thanks for your advice but the Board will be replaced with a new one, as i have said before it has 2 years warranty.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 10, 2016)

Update #2

I got the Motherboard replaced for a new one.

Testing it out of the tower just in case i still have the same shut down problem.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 11, 2016)

U will be fine. That old mobo hated you. Maybe you cheated on her or something.


----------



## BASTTREY (Mar 16, 2020)

I have the same problem, but finally I found the problem with the power supply.
But I want to know what is wrong with the power supply !!?

Google Translate


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2020)

BASTTREY said:


> I have the same problem, but finally I found the problem with the power supply.
> But I want to know what is wrong with the power supply !!?
> 
> Google Translate



Take it to a shop that has a power supply load tester, oscilloscopes etc etc...


----------



## TxGrin (Mar 16, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> To weeks ago i have built a new Machine, i have tested it and did the configurations that we always do when we build a new Machine a few resets and everything was working fine until i decided to turn it off and here started the problem.
> 
> ...



Hold down the shift key when clicking power off. That will allow it to shut down. Mine does this as well holding down shift key when clicking power off worked for me.


----------



## BASTTREY (Mar 19, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Take it to a shop that has a power supply load tester, oscilloscopes etc etc...



The power supply works efficiently, but the only problem most of the time does not respond to shutdown!
The system stops working, but fans, LEDs, and HDDs keep running abnormally!
 Often when trying to start the system it fails to boot because the BIOS has reverted to its default settings.

The problem is strange, sometimes I make some modifications to the system or BIOS or reinstall it works normally for a while, but after a while the problem returns.

At first glance, I realized that the problem was in the hardware, but it was not possible for me to identify the defect, is it in the motherboard or in one of the parts connected to it?

First, I will start with the software, and if that doesn't work, I will check the hardware.
I have modified all the power options in the BIOS and it works for a few times, but upon reinstalling the system it worked for a longer time !! I was shocked, and I was not convinced that the defect was from the software, but after the problem came back again, I moved to the next step, I took the motherboard out of the case and checked out it, so I may find something clear, such as an electrical contact or something similar,But I did not find any of that!
Then I started connecting and installing the necessary hardware parts without the case as follows:
-CPU and the 8-pin processor cable
-24-pin Motherboard Cable. "This was my biggest thought for the problem"
-1 Ram 4 GB out of 4 pieces.
-1 SATA cable for SSD out of 5 other hard drives.
-Without an external graphics card, I counted on the built-in graphics card.
-USB mouse and keyboard.
The problem was not solved,Here I was confused whether the defect was from the motherboard or from the power supply and it was easier for me to replace the power supply since I had another old one and indeed after about a year passed the problem did not come back again.
----
I hope to find a solution to fix the power supply, because it was new and I do not want to throw it, and in particular that there is no specialist shop close to me

Sorry for taking long

Google Translation


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 20, 2020)

Seems OP may have solved his problem ... bit for the lurkers and participants,

1.  I don't see any indication of a PSU failure.

2. All that the Event Viewer messages tell us is that OP held down the power button to shut it off.

3.  OP told us to look at his system specs for build details, but that said Win 10 pro and then later said Win 7 Ultimate.  In eithe rcase, unless it was disabled it, OP is trusting MS do download hardware drivers for his box.    Not recommended.

4.  BIOS should always be checked for "no "wake up" features on ?

5.  DISM++ does it all the windows updates in one shot ... even lets ya skip a few on purpose (highly recommended).





						Dism++ | New Windows Utility
					

Chuyu Dism++ is a GUI version of the Microsoft Dism tool. It can be used to integrate updates and drivers, cleanup WinSxS and Package Cache, customize your OS Image, and speedup your Windows deployment process.




					www.chuyu.me
				




6.  No the screw touching the case would nit in and of itself cause a short circuit.  But with no plastic washers, if they are thru the motherbard and tightened, one can easily break or cut circuit traces within the board and the circuit is opening / closing intermittently.  Experienced 3 instances where user had overrightened his Hyper 212 and either bent the board, cracked the board or cut thru the surface while tightening.  On the bent board, we were able to restore functionality simply by easing off on the hold down screws.

OP ... when putting the new board in, use plastic washers.  This is a common problem that is sometimes very hard to diagnose as condition can activate / deactivate in response to heat, and possibly even vibration.


----------

